
Show HN: A central place to know about your favorite Avengers. Works offline. - amitmerchant
https://www.amitmerchant.com/pocket-avengers
======
amitmerchant
It's built on top of React.js. Check the source-code here:
[https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/pocket-
avengers](https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/pocket-avengers)

